# bond0 speed

## Cr0t

```
18:23:04^root@ninapie:/tmp > cat /proc/net/bonding/bond0 

Ethernet Channel Bonding Driver: v3.7.1 (April 27, 2011)

Bonding Mode: load balancing (round-robin)

MII Status: up

MII Polling Interval (ms): 0

Up Delay (ms): 0

Down Delay (ms): 0

Slave Interface: eth0

MII Status: up

Speed: 10 Mbps

Duplex: half

Link Failure Count: 0

Permanent HW addr: 00:50:8d:bb:e6:16

Slave queue ID: 0

Slave Interface: eth1

MII Status: up

Speed: 10 Mbps

Duplex: half

Link Failure Count: 0

Permanent HW addr: 00:50:8d:bb:e6:17

Slave queue ID: 0

18:23:09^root@ninapie:/tmp > mii-tool 

eth0: negotiated 1000baseT-HD flow-control, link ok

eth1: negotiated 1000baseT-HD flow-control, link ok

18:23:11^root@ninapie:/tmp > mii-tool bond0

bond0: 10 Mbit, half duplex, link ok

18:23:13^root@ninapie:/tmp > 
```

10mbps ? Welll that is weird.

I get full speed, but I don't think I ever saw that.

----------

## Princess Nell

In my experience, none of the tools, and that includes snmp, give correct values for bonded devices. The only reliable way to confirm bond speed is to run a transfer test and look at the ifconfig RX/TX fields before and after.

----------

